# Angelläden in Dänemark



## MeFoConny (13. Februar 2008)

Moinsen, 
ich fahre am 1. März nach DK und suche einen Angelladen in Aabenraa oder nähere Umgebung in nördlicher Richtung. War zwar schon öfters in Aabenraa und weiß das da ein Angelladen in der nähe vom Turistbureau war, aber den soll es nicht mehr geben. Ich danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

hej conny...#h

such mal "grejbutik i aabenraa"....google


----------



## angler1994 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

ich suche einen angelladen in dänemark weil ich in den osterferien dort hinfahre??#c#c#c#c


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

wo fæhrst du denn hin?


----------



## MeFoConny (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

Hallo Andre,
danke erstmal, habe ich schon versucht, habe leider nichts gefunden. Vielleicht hast Du ja noch ´nen Vorschlag.


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

@conny...

MacNab jagt&fiskeri, rådhusgade 8, 6200 aabenraa.....

tlf:0045-74 62 05 25


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

die i-net seite funktioniert momentan leider nicht#c


----------



## MeFoConny (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

Kelstrup Strand. Wollte eigentlich direkt zur Genner Bucht, aber da war nix in unmittelbarer Wassernähe. Und da meine bessere Hälfte mitkommt, haben wir uns dafür entschieden.


----------



## MeFoConny (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

Macnab werde ich dann  mal aufsuchen und einen Besuch abstatten. Ist das denn im Zentrum? Oder leigt das ausserhalb von Aabenraa?


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

ich lebe in kopenhagen, aber rathausstrasse (rådhusgade)....sollte innenstadt sein, nahe dem rathaus


----------



## MeFoConny (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

Andre wenn Du noch da bist und Dich in DK auskennst, habe ich noch eine Frage, was ist " Fredningsbaelter " ? Sind das Schongebiete? Habe da nämlich eine Karte gefunden die ich nicht so richtig interpretieren kann, die Bucht von Sandvig wird durch eine rote Linie von der Ostsee getrennt, heißt dass das ich da nicht von Ufer aus angeln darf, oder ist das für die Bootsfischerei. Hänge mal die Karte an.


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

hej conny...

http://www.krak.dk/Kort/KortResultat.aspx?Address=312400%7cR%c3%a5dhusgade%7c8%7c+%7c6200%7cAabenraa%7c%7c%7c%7c%7c%7c%7c%7c%7c526827%2c15%7c6099667%2c39%7c526825%2c73%7c6099682%2c31%7c%7c%7c%7c%7c0&AddressSearchPrecision=1&MapType=kvec


die karte mit rådhusgade 8 in aabenraa


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*



MeFoConny schrieb:


> Andre wenn Du noch da bist und Dich in DK auskennst, habe ich noch eine Frage, was ist " Fredningsbaelter " ? Sind das Schongebiete? Habe da nämlich eine Karte gefunden die ich nicht so richtig interpretieren kann, die Bucht von Sandvig wird durch eine rote Linie von der Ostsee getrennt, heißt dass das ich da nicht von Ufer aus angeln darf, oder ist das für die Bootsfischerei. Hänge mal die Karte an.




http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/info/fredningsbaelter/

das sind gebiete, meist wie im link 500m links und rechts von flussmuendungen in den man zu bestimmten zeiten(meist schonzeit mefo), oder auch ganzjæhrlich nicht angeln darf....

sende mal den link


----------



## MeFoConny (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

Andre, 
das ist gut, das müsste in der nähe vom Turistbureau sein. Wie gesagt ich kenne oder kannte nur den alten Laden. Aber den zu finden ist dank Deiner Karte kein Problem mehr. Fehlen nur noch die dicken " Havnoerreder (richtig?) ".


----------



## MeFoConny (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*



andre23 schrieb:


> http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/info/fredningsbaelter/
> 
> das sind gebiete, meist wie im link 500m links und rechts von flussmuendungen in den man zu bestimmten zeiten(meist schonzeit mefo), oder auch ganzjæhrlich nicht angeln darf....
> 
> sende mal den link



Da habe ich die beigefügte Karte her, was mich nur stört ist die rote Linie. Aber so wie ich das gelesen habe, obwohl ich kein dänisch spreche, und irgendwie verstanden habe ist dort das angeln vom Ufer erlaubt. Aber wozu die rote Linie?


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

die rote und blaue linie sind fæhren....:q....war spass

aber du kannst die "verbote zone" an den flussmuendungen sehen:m....rot heisst ganzjæhrig (meist), blau zeitlich....ist an den meisten Å (fluessen) hier...gilt meist fuer forelle oder barsch, æsche, zander....am besten nochmal direkt vor ort nachfragen, am besten beim heimischen angelverein....die sind immer sehr freundlich und geben die besten tip´s...und in aabenraa sprechen sie sicher deutsch


----------



## MeFoConny (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

Danke, werde mich dann mal im Angelladen in Aabenraa umhören. Hoffe nur das es für die Bootsfischerei gilt. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

...ne die linie um die Å (fluesse) gilt fuer alle....500m rechts und links...aber einige mefos solltest du doch ziehen....


----------



## MeFoConny (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

Hoffen wir´s. Werde mich wenn ich wieder zurück bin melden.


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

na dann held og lykke...wird schon


----------



## MeFoConny (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

Ääh, übersetz mal.....;+


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

læsst sich schlecht 1:1 uebersetzen, wie fast alles andere auch,...heisst aber sehr viel glueck bei deinem vorhaben....#6


----------



## $am$on (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

Hi hier ist auch noch einer aber ist in Hvide Sande wenn es einem hilft ! 

BITTE :m:m

http://www.sandormskiosken.dk/de/default.htm


$am$on


----------



## andre23 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*



$am$on schrieb:


> Hi hier ist auch noch einer aber ist in Hvide Sande wenn es einem hilft !
> 
> BITTE :m:m
> 
> ...



hej mein freund.....

180,3km sind doch ein wenig weit fuer wuermer|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## andre23 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

oder wolltest du den schønen link verøffentlichen???


----------



## $am$on (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

ja halt nur so für die allgemeinheit die nach DK fährt ! ist ein schöhner angelladen|rolleyes 

Thema Angelläden in Dänemark


----------



## Karpfengott (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

Hallo MeFoConny
Den Angelladen in Aabenra kenne ich.
Wenn du das Zentrum von Aabenra von Süden nach Norden in Richtung des Yachthafens auf der Hauptstrasse durchfährst geht schräg gegenüber des Yachthafen-Fischrestaurants(unmittelbar an der Wasserlinie)eine kleinere unscheinbare Strasse rechts rein.Dort findest du nach ca 100mtr auf der linken Seite einen kombinierten Autozubehör und Angelladen.Soll übrigens der einzige in Aabenra sein . Du findest im Turistenführer , den es ca.500mtr vorher auf der linken Seite im Turistenbüro gibt , auch einen Hinweis auf diesen Angelladen .Er wirbt mit frischen Watt und Seeringelwürmern , die er aber , wenn überhaupt , nur Mittwochs morgens hat.Ansonsten bietet er hauptsächlich für MeFo Anglern , zu denen ich nicht gehöre( bin Doprsch und Plattenjäger), ein ganz ordentliches Sortiment .Wenn du die kleine Strasse nicht findest , frag mal in der Tankstelle , direkt  an der Hauptstrasse kurz hinter dem Zentrum,).Und der Hafen von Aabenra soll einer der Top MeFo Plätze sein .Habe dort mit einigen Anglern gesprochen, die auch von schönen Fängen, gerade in der nördlichen Ecke des Hafens, berichtet haben.
Man kann dort oben prima parken und dann den kompletten Hafen 
und den Strand bis nahe ans Stadtzentrum beangeln .
Also,Petrie Heil


----------



## dkanglerpapa (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

god dag @ all! #h
Ich fahre im sommer auch mal wieder nach DK. Wie immer!..... Süchtig!.. #c Nun angle ich erst richtig seit 1 Jahr und habe zwar hier überall Tips für Stellen und Fische gefunden. Ich suche jetzt noch nach ein paar Angelläden, die etwas günstiger sind. Ich habe auf dem Fischereilehrgang gehört, das es in DK billig Angelgerät zu kaufen gibt. Den Laden Sandormen in HS kenn ich. :vik: Ich fahre allerdings dieses Jahr ne Runde! #6 erst nach Frederikshavn und Skagen und dann langsam die Nordseeseite wieder runter. Gibt es irgendwo größere Läden und oder kleine günstige? Auch zum Thema Fliegenfischen soll es in DK günstig einzukaufen sein.
vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!
Gruß 
Ralf

|wavey:


----------



## dkanglerpapa (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

Nachtrag: auch internetadressen würden mich interessierten!
Gruß 
Ralf 

|wavey:


----------



## MeFoConny (10. März 2008)

*AW: Angelläden in Dänemark*

So, bin zurück aus DK, 
danke für eure Hilfe, habe noch 2 weitere Höker gefunden.
Go Fishing in Haderslev, liegt in der Fußgängerzone, super Laden.
Viele Sachen um 50% reduziert, wo ich einfach zuschlagen muß.

Und dann noch Fiskeri og Jagd(?) im Storcenter in Kolding, liegt im Roten Gang, guter Laden.

Gruß MefoConny


----------

